# Efflorescence - How to Clean?



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

I need to clean and paint some cement garage walls (lower half) that have some major efflorescence issues. They were previously painted. 

1) What do I clean it with?

2) Can I use the two-part garage floor paint on these walls? I wanted to paint the floor with it and then run the paint right up those walls after they are cleaned.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

pressure wash with a detergent to remove the chalkiness, and no, I wouldn't use an expensive 2 part floor product to paint the walls. A regular latex will do.


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> pressure wash with a detergent to remove the chalkiness, and no, I wouldn't use an expensive 2 part floor product to paint the walls. A regular latex will do.


 
what type of detergent?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

outsidethelines said:


> what type of detergent?


50/50 mix of Palmolive and water. It'll look like the Lawrence Welk show.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

50/50 fo real?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

sparehair said:


> 50/50 fo real?


 :laughing: try it.


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

Ummm...yeeeaaa, NO! I will just use water and a wire brush. I am concerned about saturating it too much if we pressure wash. And um, no on the soap bubbles, as fun as that may sound. I am going to prime it with a masonry primer so I'll just add some Emulsa Bond to the primer. That should solve that problem... I do however agree with using the latex paint. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Efflourescence*

Preparing efflourescence on a concrete surface: purchase a concrete wash (diluted mix of muriatic acid and water) apply with a brush and roller and then rinse clean before the mix dries. This will etch the surface and enable the paint to properly adhere to the concrete. You may then apply whatever type of paint made for concrete. 

Good luck


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you, Solo :no:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

*Question? Has the walls been previously painted?*

I ask because I don't think you are going to cure this problem by painting the outside only. If it has been previously painted then painting it now is a must or it would look like a garage that needs painted, if it has not been painted before this would be a great time to seal the interior and wait on painting the exterior. Touch back in and I will post again some more thoughts.


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess I should have been a little more descriptive in my original post. 

The area in question is the INTERIOR of a very dark garage and basement area of a 2000 sq. ft two story house. I am not good with construction descriptions, but the best way I can describe it is the cement foundation seems to be about four feet high on all the walls. Does that make sense? Sorry, I’m not a builder. This area WAS painted at one point, but it looks like it was a long time ago. For whatever reason, it almost looks like the paint itself drew out the salts or efflorescence through the walls (or foundation) and through the paint. Because they missed one small section and that one is fine. Go figure. It almost looks like a freak of nature because it has built up over the years causing it to look sort of bumpy, lumpy and crystallized. 

The house is being put on the market and they need it to look presentable. As you know, being a buyer’s market, they are not interested in solving the problem. They just want it painted and gone for now. However, I don’t want to create a worse problem by going in with a pressure washer and soaking an area that will not ever dry. Like I said, it’s dang dark in there. That would be a disaster for the entire house! So, I need to do this with as little moister as possible so I can get it done and get out. Time is an issue here. 

I will look into the suggestion that Solo had about the “concrete wash (diluted mix of muriatic acid and water)” and if you have some ideas as well, I would like to hear them. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> The house is being put on the market and they need it to look presentable.


Key phrase above, Just scrape, sand, dust the surfaces and repaint this thing and walk away.

You could spend all the time you want to cleaning the surface, but nothing is going to stop it from still rising to the surface.


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Efflourescence*

Is this garage wall below the grade? If so the moisture is coming from the dirt up against the wall. The moisture is coming from the ground up against the outside wall. Once you have cleaned the wall let it dry and then apply a product called "Dry Lock" sold at Orchard Supply and other hardware stores. If the wall does not dry leave it alone do not put any product over a wet wall.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

*You will have to seal all sides of the wall or nothing will hold back the moisture.*

I just don't think there just is no magic paint that will stop water from coming through.


----------



## Ianos (Sep 27, 2010)

*Salt Problem*

Try brushing it down with white vinegar same amount of water and a drop of fairy liquid, keep on doing this till the salts go.


----------

